# Overseas Education Assessment - India



## aks

Hi All,

I'm an Indian national, migrating to Australia on Permanent Partner Visa and would like to work there. I have done PGDBM (International Business) specialising in Finance from an Indian institute and have more than 3 years work ex. 

I would like to know which Indian universities (MBA course) are recognised in Australia's job market. Also, most of the universities/ institutes grant a PGDBM (Post graduate diploma in business management) instead of MBA degree for a full time 2-year study. In India, PGDBM is equivalent to MBA degree. Will a PGDBM be recognised as an MBA in Australia as well? 

Do I meet the qualification requirement for professional job or do I need to complete an advanced course at a local university in Australia? 

(P.S.: I have already looked up the list on immigration site but it includes names of 3-4 universities from India. Im sure the complete list includes more universities/ schools. Cant find a comprehensive list  ........)

Pls advise.


----------



## Wanderer

aks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm an Indian national, migrating to Australia on Permanent Partner Visa and would like to work there. I have done PGDBM (International Business) specialising in Finance from an Indian institute and have more than 3 years work ex.
> 
> I would like to know which Indian universities (MBA course) are recognised in Australia's job market. Also, most of the universities/ institutes grant a PGDBM (Post graduate diploma in business management) instead of MBA degree for a full time 2-year study. In India, PGDBM is equivalent to MBA degree. Will a PGDBM be recognised as an MBA in Australia as well?
> 
> Do I meet the qualification requirement for professional job or do I need to complete an advanced course at a local university in Australia?
> 
> (P.S.: I have already looked up the list on immigration site but it includes names of 3-4 universities from India. Im sure the complete list includes more universities/ schools. Cant find a comprehensive list  ........)
> 
> Pls advise.


Immi does list overseas universities in regard to engineering courses and the 476 TR graduate visa but as to the employment scene, there are so many different universities here in Australia and MBA courses of both university and non university that employment in a lot of areas is more based on what level of employment experience a person has more so than levels of education alone and MBAs here are often accomplished by employees in conjunction with existing employment.
A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information will give you an indication of occupations and what level of qualifications may be expected.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

You are well qualified you can do any type of job related your field.


----------

